# Dewalt 12v vs 20v max



## joecaption

#1 I personaly would never buy another Dewault tool of any type. To many years of having to replace brushes, triggers and the batterys almost never lasted past a year.

#2 I would never agin buy any 12 volt tools.

All my 18 volt tools have lasted for years and have more then enough power even driving deck screws.

Before buying any tool I'd suggest going on Amazon.com bring up the tool and look at the bottom at the reviews. Write down the price then go on CPO tools website.
They always have good deals on tools.


----------



## kyle11

joecaption said:


> #1 I personaly would never buy another Dewault tool of any type. To many years of having to replace brushes, triggers and the batterys almost never lasted past a year.
> 
> #2 I would never agin buy any 12 volt tools.
> 
> All my 18 volt tools have lasted for years and have more then enough power even driving deck screws.
> 
> Before buying any tool I'd suggest going on Amazon.com bring up the tool and look at the bottom at the reviews. Write down the price then go on CPO tools website.
> They always have good deals on tools.


1. What brand do you like best? 

2.Why no 12v? U have bever owned any 12v bu fir what i will be primarly using them for it seems they woukd work good but that is why i am asking is i have never owned any. 

3. The kit i am looking at dck211s2 has 112 reviews 90 being 5 star. I have read that dewalt is not the dewalt of pld but every place i lool at reviews at lowes,hd, amazon they all have great reviews of the 12 and 20v max drills.


----------



## Yoyizit

kyle11 said:


> 3. Time between charges


= energy drain = drill power delivered to the workpiece
vs. 
stored energy.

For the same energy output, a 20v 2 Ah battery stores 40 watt-hours and delivers slightly less, and a 12v 2 Ah gives 24 watt-hours and delivers slightly less.

How many dollars per watt-hour do you pay for each battery?

Power is proportional to voltage squared, so 20 volts squared = 2.8x the power of 12 volts squared, in principle.


----------



## kyle11

kyle11 said:


> 1. What brand do you like best?
> 
> 2.Why no 12v? U have bever owned any 12v bu fir what i will be primarly using them for it seems they woukd work good but that is why i am asking is i have never owned any.
> 
> 3. The kit i am looking at dck211s2 has 112 reviews 90 being 5 star. I have read that dewalt is not the dewalt of pld but every place i lool at reviews at lowes,hd, amazon they all have great reviews of the 12 and 20v max drills.


2 Why no 12v? I have bever owned any 12v but for what i will be primarly using them for it seems they woukd work good but that is why i am asking is i have never owned any.


----------



## kyle11

Yoyizit said:


> = energy drain = drill power delivered to the workpiece
> vs.
> stored energy.
> 
> For the same energy output, a 20v 2 Ah battery stores 40 watt-hours and delivers slightly less, and a 12v 2 Ah gives 24 watt-hours and delivers slightly less.
> 
> How many dollars per watt-hour do you pay for each battery?
> 
> Power is proportional to voltage squared, so 20 volts squared = 2.8x the power of 12 volts squared, in principle.


Our rates are cheap. Like .12 kwh. I just watched a dewalt review where they claimed the 12v could drive 200 2" screws on one battery. If it has that kind of battery that would work well for what i want to use it for.


----------



## PaliBob

kyle11 said:


> ..... My main preferences would be
> 1. Weight 2. Performance 3. Time between charges...........


 I Have the original 18V NiCad DeWalts that I upgraded with 18V Li-Ion batteries
after wearing out three sets of Ni-Cad batteries.

..... For your requirements I would not be afraid to go with the 12V Kit.
The batteries have a ½ hr to 1 hr charge time


----------



## kyle11

PaliBob said:


> I Have the original 18V NiCad DeWalts that I upgraded with 18V Li-Ion batteries
> after wearing out three sets of Ni-Cad batteries.
> 
> ..... For your requirements I would not be afraid to go with the 12V Kit.
> The batteries have a ½ hr to 1 hr charge time


Have you used the 12v? How do they compare in Power? We are in the process of of having a pool installed. When it is done I will be building a pergola or gazebo with 6x6 or 4x6 and 2x12s. Will the 12v handle the 3 and 4" screws that will require while still giving me the fanes i need for making outdoor furniture? Or will the 20v be better and still give the the fanes i am looking for 
Furniture making.


----------



## Yoyizit

kyle11 said:


> the 12v could drive 200 2" screws on one battery.


How many amp-hours for this 12v battery? 

If 24 w-h can drive this many screws 
then 
40 w-h could drive 330 screws into the same type of wood and as fast and should cost 1.6x what the 12v costs, if you are paying solely for endurance/energy.

Drill motor makers make whatever power & energy & weight & reliability & ruggedness tradeoffs that they think will sell. Matching these five qualities to your present and future needs can be tricky.


----------



## 47_47

I've had good service with my Makita 18 volt LIon XLT series drill and driver combo. Light weight, 30 minute charges, ample power and run time. 

Feel (weight and balance) of the tool is most important.


----------



## kyle11

Well i went with the 20v over the 12 because in the end i can get lower torque if needed with the 20 but cant get more torque with the 12 if i needed it. Got the free battery but they were out of the 1.5s so they gave me a 3.0 instead plus used a 10% off lowes coupon. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Yoyizit

You know these "jiffy" places that just do brakes/mufflers, etc.? 
Well, every single day they throw out slightly used disks and pads that, along with almost any hardware spring and C clamp, could be used to make a Prony Brake.

With this gadget you could make some serious power and energy comparisons between drill motors, battery types and drill makers. 
Just don't run the motor for longer than you'd normally do with DIY jobs. Let it cool down.


----------



## TWX

We use Ryobi 18V stuff at work, it seems to work fine. I use Craftsman 19.2V stuff at home, it seems to work okay, but they discontinued their 7¼" circular saw apparently, my guess is that it just wasn't powerful enough. Dad uses the 19.2V string trimmer, and I get a lot of use from the sawzall.


----------



## PaliBob

kyle11 said:


> Have you used the 12v?.......


 No I have not used the 12V DeWalt. The main reason I recommended it 
was because you listed _weight_as your primary requirement. 
If that has changed and your primary requirement is 
construction with 6x6 & 2x12s then go with 18V.

If you do not like DeWalt then Makita makes three models of 18V drills. 
One is the compact Makita 18V Driver-Drill with two 15 minute charge time batteries.


----------

